# Free Industrial Sound-Scape Download



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello All,

I have created an 8 minute industrial sound-scape that I would like to share. It is available as a free download on my website. Just click the link below. I have posted this link only on Halloween Forum (not even on my own website).

I will probably keep tweeking and working with it; as I hope to use it in the future. Since I am planning on using it commercially (in some capacity), it will be unavailable after November 15, 2009.

Please feel free to use it as a building block for your Halloween event. 

After work slows down a bit, I hope to put together some permanent free sound effects for Halloween Forum Members. What would you like to hear?

Thanks very much,

Cab

Free Audio Track Download


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank You Sooooo much! I love it! As far as what else I'd like to hear:
ambient cemetery, Labratory, circus sideshow, carny barker
Heck I like it all and collect everything I can get my hands on!
Thanks again


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you,another cool addition to your album i bought ! 
Frugal ghoul,check out his album on ITunes, more great stuff.
The 3 tracks are pretty cool, i bought it & something about he owes me a beer....LOL 
Anything you do sounds great ! Thanx again !


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.
Frugal Ghoul - I have been mulling over a haunted carnival sound-scape, and your suggestion has cemented it. I probably won't have anything ready for folks to hear until Winter... but I'll put up a post when I have something.

Dark Lord... yes, a beer. I see you are in South City? The audio company that I work for is based in Hayward. I do gigs all over the SF Bay Area. Name the place and I'll see when I'm available.

Thanks again, and I hope everyone enjoys the download.

Cab


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks much.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Cab said:


> Dark Lord... yes, a beer. I see you are in South City? The audio company that I work for is based in Hayward. I do gigs all over the SF Bay Area. Name the place and I'll see when I'm available.
> 
> Thanks again, and I hope everyone enjoys the download.
> 
> Cab


Too funny, i was jesting about that & turns out your somewhere in the bay area,..LOL Too cool. Would love to hang with ya,have a beer & talk haunt music shop. 
Guess it's more to you when your around my side of the pond........ can go from there.I'll PM ya - Thanx DL


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Wonderful and thank you.. another to my little list of goodies..hehehehehh


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comment, I'm glad to hear that you will be able to use it.

Cab


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Very cool stuff Cab. There are other soundscapes CDs available commercially from pro audio heads that post on HF, but your stuff is more around the right price for me and the quality seems excellent. Your iTunes reviews are also great.

I second frugal ghoul's request for *cemetery* and *laboratory* soundscapes. I would additionally add a request for a *dark creepy forest* with all the night creature sounds coming at you and whizzing by in different directions (not necessarily any monsters or spooks — just the natural sounds that give you the creeps).

I assume this is a stereo mix (though I can't be sure listening though my Mac's speakers). Any thoughts on mastering the playback for more complex theater setups (like 5:1)? I know you're offering an audio product and I'm talking something more home theatre, but I could definitely see a pro haunter or fanatic like myself doing playback from a DVD just for the true theater surround sound experience in a haunt.


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and suggestions MacEricG.
I'm putting a list together for my next Halloween album and it's always good to hear what others think.
Yes, I recorded my current album in stereo. I have thought about doing a Halloween album in 5.1, but I would like to get one more album under my belt before I invest in my own 5.1 system... but yes, I would absolutely love to create a 5.1 Halloween soundscape. I will look into it!

Thanks

Cab


----------



## Disneyguy115 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

CAB, Dark Lord is "MY" friend...now butt out!!! We share...cheese...


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Well Meltdown211, I guess we'll have to hook-up for beers next time I'm in Detroit. I've set up the audio towers for the Red Bull Air races the past two years in Detroit ( last year we also did the sound towers in Canada). We always end up staying in Warren, and drive in on Van ****, and HWY13??(I think it's 13)...Very interesting neighborhoods out there... 
Our union audio hands were rock solid, they took us to some great brew pubs, and excellent food. I liked the Detroit Beer Company.
There is a killer indoor go-cart place just north of Warren... We drink a lot of beer and injur our necks and backs... Then we fly home.Good fun.
Hopefully, the air races will be back in Detroit next year and I get an opportunity to come out again.
How is Halloween in Detroit? Good fun, I hope.

Best, 
Cab


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cab, very nice job!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, I love the samples, very nice. Almost makes me wish I used I tunes so I could get it.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

jayb: Considering that iTunes is free for Windows and Mac, I don't understand what's holding you back.


----------

